# Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Petit Corona Cigar Review - 2nds are good with 2+ months age on them



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Petit Corona Cigar Review - 2nds are good with 2+ months age on them*

I waited to review my RP 2nds until I tried a second stick from my July shipment, cuz the first one I had ROTT clearly needed some down time. It w...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Petit Corona Cigar Review - 2nds are good with 2+ months age on them


----------

